
Kurt-Werner Wichmann - lqet
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurt-Werner_Wichmann
======
lqet
From [0]:

> Only seven weeks later, on July 12, 1989, three blueberry collectors
> discovered their bodies. [...] They went to the forester to let the police
> know. On the way, they met a brown-haired, well-built, about 40 years old
> man with a bag on his hand. The Kriminalpolizei assumes that this was the
> perpetrator, who sought exactly on this day and this time more victims in
> the Göhrde.

> On July 12, 1989, the day of the discovery of the second murder, the
> 46-year-old housewife Ingrid Warmbier from Uelzen and a 43-year-old district
> manager [...] drove together to the Göhrde.

> Two weeks later, on July 27, 1989, police officers from the requested police
> unit in the context of a nationwide search for clues discovered the victims
> of the second double murder by chance. The date of death could certainly be
> dated July 12, 1989, the day the police began their investigation into the
> location of the first murdered couple. The scene was located 800 meters from
> the site of the first double murder.

Kurt-Werner Wichmann committed a double murder in a remote forest, met the
discoverers of the bodies on their way back to notify the police, and _killed
another couple a few hours later while the police was investigating the
original bodies 800 meters away_.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6hrde_murders](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6hrde_murders)

